# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  Nhờ các bác tư vấn về cột Z chế cho máy khoan

## len_ken

Xin chào các bác trên diễn đàn

Sau một thời gian tìm hiểu diễn đàn , gom đồ , thay đổi ý tưởng các kiểu , nay vì nhu cầu nên phải đổi đồ đạc từ chế máy H sang chế tiếp một con máy C frame 4 trục , 

Mục đích chính : khoan và doa lỗ trên nhôm / đồng / sắt , phụ  : là phay nhôm nhẹ nhẹ 

Hành trình cơ bản : X 100 , Y 100 , Z 300 , A 

Ý tưởng ban đầu của em là : 
1. làm trục Z thật là cứng , sử dụng ray THK HSR30,  vitme 3205 , phần khung sử dụng sắt hộp bãi 150x150x9 đã được phay vuông mặt sẵn
2. bệ  X , Y thì làm nhẹ nhàng vì phôi của em rất nhẹ , sử dụng ray THK sr15 vitme 1605 ,
3. Truc A : hộp số harmonic tỉ số 1:157 , cỡ em cũng chưa đo , đường kính ~20cm

Hiện em đang bí lù phần khung cột Z , p/a em định sử dụng là : 
+ ghép 2 cây hộp lại thành khối 150x300x550, 
+ xoay mặt đã được phay ra mặt trước ,
+ phía trước phay một tấm đế có bậc bắt ray dày 15 , 
+ liên kết hộp và tấm đế bằng bu long ,
+ phía lưng sử dụng một cái vai máy ốp vào đằng sau làm điểm tựa 
+ dưới chân hàn que và hàn bắt gân tăng cứng vào mặt đế 
+ tất cả dựng trên một tấm đế dày 20 , mặt dưới phay phẳng để liên kết với bệ X,Y
+ nếu phuơng án này ok , lòng cột em sẽ đổ beton chống rung và chống ồn

Rất mong nhận được góp ý từ các bác về phần kết cấu sắt thép của cây cột 

Một vài hình vẽ mình họa : 

Khung nhìn từ phía trước chưa có đế bắt ray : 


Trước nhìn lại : 



Sau nhìn ra trước :



Cái vai nguyên gốc :

----------


## MinhPT

Mình cũng đang định làm như bác, có 1 cặp ke này dự định làm luôn cột Z, ko định làm thêm các cột sắt hộp như bác.
Vì sao bác phải thêm cái hộp nhỉ?

----------


## len_ken

Ý tưởng thôi bác , vì em muốn tận dụng cái hộp , mặt nó đã phay phẳng rồi lên có lắp ráp gì chắc cũng ok hơn , lên đây xem ý kiến các bác góp ý như nào rồi bớt đi là vừa bác ạ

----------

